# Maiden Voyage



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well I picked up the Bolero 680FB on Friday night. 

It drove like a dream, the six speed gearbox gives you a steady progression through the gears. Top speed? No, did not try to achieve it :roll: It reached 70mph with ease.

The wind resistance is a lot less than the A Class was, this was better than expected.

Now we used to turn some heads when we drove the Hymer but, the looks we are getting in the Bolero is a lot more. It is a beautiful van.

The bed is very comfortable and sooooooo thick.

The VOGUE pack consisting of:

*Full length roll-out awning

* Blaupunkt Travel Pilot Lucca 5.2 portable navigation and entertainment unit

* Colour reversing camera with infra-red night vision

* 15" flatscreen colour TV with 'Freeview' and analogue tuner, DVD/CD player

Is well woth the extra payment.

I am not the best at doing reports so I will just say one more thing.

We can't wait till next week-end when we are in it again.

Steve and Jan


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi


Glad its gone well Steve

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift Bolero*

Steve

Wait til you get overseas! I think the silver sides are the "thing that does it", but be prepared to conduct sight seeing tours.

R


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Stew.

Will see you soon no doubt.

Steve


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

*nice*

Nice to see you liked it mate hope to see you and jan soon...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn good base vehicle isn't it Steve, in spite of it's rather less welcome "optional extras". 

_(Whoops - shouldn't have mentioned that. The whole boring debate will be off again.)_ :roll:

And speaking of conducted tours - what better reason to meet up some time, assuming it has a fully fitted bar of course!!

Bet you can't wipe the stupid grin off your face. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Steve and Jan. So pleased you're happy with it!

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Swift Bolero*



Rapide561 said:


> Steve
> 
> Wait till you get overseas! I think the silver sides are the "thing that does it", but be prepared to conduct sight seeing tours.
> 
> R


MMM maybe a way of making some cash. Guided tours.......kerching. :lol:



Ash said:


> Nice to see you liked it mate hope to see you and jan soon... Very Happy


Like it???? We LOVE it!!! See you soon.



Zebedee said:


> And speaking of conducted tours - what better reason to meet up some time, assuming it has a fully fitted bar of course!!
> 
> Bet you can't wipe the stupid grin off your face. Laughing Laughing Laughing Laughing Laughing
> 
> Cheers


Look forward to sharing a drink, at some time in the near future.

Grin, what grin????? :lol: :lol: :lol:



Gerald said:


> Well done, Steve and Jan. So pleased you're happy with it!
> 
> Gerald


Cheers Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Looks brilliant and similar if not the same shape as Porky. Your's has a lot more makeup on though and I think is longer in a lengthy sort of way.

But it is the squirrels nuts without a doubt and you will not believe the effect the effortless, less noisey and more comfortable journeys you will have and I do wish you safe and very happy journeys in her.

What's her name? How about Nifty. 8) (Nifty Swifty)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya glad all went well, I knew you would love it.

We too have had lots of people admire Bertie both here and abroad............parked down at Wroxham on the carpark last Nov a whole bus trip of OAPS were trying to look through the window (front screen) LOL.

We also parked up in northern Spain for lunch and kept an eye on Bertie at the same time, a couple from another MH actually went right up and started looking through the windows.............we had to titter to ourselves I would love to have been inside and popped up whilst shouting BOO.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice one Steve and Jan. Hope you have many special trips in the new 'van.

Where are you going BH weekend matey?

Speak soon.

Johnny F


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Steve and Jan,

Congrats and all the best with the new van. I hope you have a lot of wonderful times in it.

In about five years time, if you are thinking of selling it, we might be interested!!!!

Ca


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hope you have safe and trouble free times Steve.......

and it must be good seeing as you've changed your avatar and relegated "the other one" to your signature 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Congratulations*

on the birth of your first Bolero! Glad it's lived up to expectations, certainly does look smart, look forward to seeing you out and around soon.


----------

